# Oyster Shell Calcium.



## jumper123 (Jun 19, 2011)

Why is it that Calcium made from Carbonate is more recommended by you guys then Oyster shell calcium?


----------



## montana (Jun 19, 2011)

I use Rep-Cal no d3 ... It could be made from moon dust for all I know ..

Its the one that I have seen recommended the most. Why be the first to try something else??


----------



## reptastic (Jun 19, 2011)

From my understanding it isnt as easily absorbed as the calcium carbonate, i agree with montana, thats my calcium of choice, it did wonders for some rescue reptiles i had


----------



## jumper123 (Jun 19, 2011)

Rep Cal is made with 100% Oyster Shell. (my vet just gave it to me today) I was told to cease the use of the one that is on the care sheet and only use Rep Cal. I Just wasn't sure if anyone knew the difference between the two because I didn't see the difference in make until I got home. Thanks for your quick responses!


----------



## reptastic (Jun 19, 2011)

NM, the one i use isnt reptical its reptocal, and its made with calcium carbonate


----------



## Jason (Jun 19, 2011)

this is purely my own thoughts here, but the way i figure oyster shell calcium would be fine for carnivores and omnivores (they absorb calcium from bone, right?) I could see it being a problem for herbivores (like green iguanas and tortoises) because there body doesn't ever have to absorb calcium from bone, only from plant sources
again this is only my personal thoughts and reasoning


----------



## reptastic (Jun 19, 2011)

That is a logical assumption, i know wild tegus regularly feed on the land snails, i would imagine they ate the shells too or atleast some of it, im not sure if the shells are absorbed the same way as actual bones


----------



## Jason (Jun 19, 2011)

so this thread got me interested. I just finished looking up where calcium carbonate (the kind used in human calcium supplements) comes from. It's mined from rocks (limestone, marble, etc.) kinda makes you wonder.... I'm sure there's more science to it, but between giving my lizards oyster shells or rocks the choice seems obvious. I'm going to have to look into this further. there was something briefly about calcium bicarbonate, which is water saluble (the same thing that causes "water spots" on dishes and windows) i wonder why this isn't a source for calcium supplements. seems like it would be more easily absorbed by the body.


----------



## jumper123 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Jason! I wish I could do my own research please let me know what you come up with.


----------



## frost (Jun 20, 2011)

fun fact.the stuff used in tumd or other antacids is the same thing in chalk.=]


----------



## jumper123 (Jun 20, 2011)

No wonder they taste the same!


----------



## Jefroka (Jun 20, 2011)

The one I use I got from one of our members here, is Repti Calcium without D3. 
This is the one Bobby recommends.

From the label: is a phosphorus free calcium ... We only use Precipitated Calcium Carbonate which is white in color and is essentially lead free. Pure calcium carbonate is white, not gray. The calcium carbonate particles in Repti Calcium have a unique shape, and an extremely high surface area per gram, resulting in increased calcium bioavailability.


...Jefroka


----------



## jumper123 (Jun 20, 2011)

Ya that one the vet told me to toss in the trash and never go back.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jun 20, 2011)

Ii work for mars petcare (pedigree, nutro, royal canine, whiskas) and we use calcium carbonate in all our petfoods because it is easier for animals to absorb even though it is a bit more expensive, and also due to shellfish allergies because dogfood is intended to be 100% human safe. The calcium supplement I use made by repashy superfoods and is intended for bearded dragons by label but is safe for all reptiles it has minimal D3 and also has protein as well


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Jun 20, 2011)

A while back, I questioned why I couldn't use a human grade version of calcium carbonate (I use it for my homemade dog/cat/ferret food)... No one gave me a proper response. Just a "use what's recommended" though I found that the human grade stuff is cheaper and well... made for humans.

I'd head that oyster shell calcium may contain lead contamination. That's why it was not recommended.


----------

